# [SOLVED] Starcraft-cannot load next level



## henry-bobo (Jan 22, 2009)

I just got starcraft and it has a few problems. when i turn it on it seems ok but then the colors change dramatically(to like hot pink, bright blue and other bright colors. It stays like this until i start a level and the colors become normal. so i ignored it but now whenever i beat a level i click victory and it says that it cannot load the next thing and i dont see the stats of the level i just beat (any level, this did not happen the first couple times i played, but know it happens 95% of the time). thank you


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Starcraft-cannot load next level*

have you tried re installing it?

patching the game?
http://us.blizzard.com/support/article.xml?articleId=21149


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Starcraft-cannot load next level*

Hi henry-bobo,

This also happens to me, its just a mix of the graphics card you use and DX9.0c.
This is in no way is damaging your PC (as far as i know) the best way to get rid of the strange colours is to minimize the game and then bring it back up. You might be required to minimize a few time to get rid of it.


----------



## p3ngu (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: Starcraft-cannot load next level*

The same thing happened to me in Diablo 2 a couple years ago i just minimized it and resumed using alt tab like Karlos said. I'm not sure about the level progression though i think a fresh install would be a good idea back up your save files first though so you don't have to start over


----------



## henry-bobo (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Starcraft-cannot load next level*

thanks, but i tried re-installing and patching and it did not work, i might try again


----------



## henry-bobo (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Starcraft-cannot load next level*

YESS!!!! the last attempt at patching worked!!! so far the colors are still glitchy but i have gotten through some levels. hopeflully it stays this way. o and Aus_Karlos if u, or anyone else could tell me how to minimize the screen while im playing that would be great


----------



## henry-bobo (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Starcraft-cannot load next level*

nevermind...the level progresion is still messed up. maby this will help: when its supposed to load the next level it says this exactly "The instruction at 0x004bdb81 referenced memory at 0x00000001. The memory could not be read." Also if it helps; i am using a really new computer, its like an 2007 viao. and the starcraft i got is new, i opened it/brood war right out of the box like last week.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Starcraft-cannot load next level*

that is "normal" , sc owns...old game...but owns =D.


----------



## jarod (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: Starcraft-cannot load next level*



henry-bobo said:


> or anyone else could tell me how to minimize the screen while im playing that would be great


Well you could try hitting the start button shortcut on your keyboard. It has the windows logo on it.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Starcraft-cannot load next level*



henry-bobo said:


> YESS!!!! the last attempt at patching worked!!! so far the colors are still glitchy but i have gotten through some levels. hopeflully it stays this way. o and Aus_Karlos if u, or anyone else could tell me how to minimize the screen while im playing that would be great


minimize is quite easy.....lok between ctrl and alt for a flag windows thingy...you can click that or hold alt+tab. the to reminimize, just click the starcraft ectangle bar at the bottom of the screen to open it.


----------



## henry-bobo (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Starcraft-cannot load next level*

thanks again to all of you. i cant seem get anything to work so i might just call blizzard for help.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Starcraft-cannot load next level*



henry-bobo said:


> nevermind...the level progresion is still messed up. maby this will help: when its supposed to load the next level it says this exactly "The instruction at 0x004bdb81 referenced memory at 0x00000001. The memory could not be read." Also if it helps; i am using a really new computer, its like an 2007 viao. and the starcraft i got is new, i opened it/brood war right out of the box like last week.


You are required to run the "New" Starcraft with administrator access. Right click on the shortcut and go to the properties, select compatibility and check the box that says "Run this program as an Administrator".


----------



## henry-bobo (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Starcraft-cannot load next level*

i checked the administrator box and it still didnt work


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Starcraft-cannot load next level*

run it as admin and try: win 95 or win 98 or win xp


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Starcraft-cannot load next level*

Starcraft is a 10 years old game, so it won't handle a new PC!
do u have a built-in video card in your motherboard?
if you do try to enable it from the bios and plug the monitor to it and install its drivers and then try to run Starcraft on it
you could also set the affinity off the game to one core, to do that minimize the game (alt + TAB) 
and press "ctrl + alt + dlt), windows task manager should appear, go to processes and find the exe file of starcraft, if you can't find it just go to the first tab (applications) right click on starcraft and choose "go to processes) it should take you to the exe file of starcraft, right click on it and choose set affinity, uncheck all cores but core0
and then return to the game
so what I told you to do here is :
- run the game on the built-in video card (if there is one)
- run the game on one CPU core


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Starcraft-cannot load next level*

I can run StarCraft on my PC without modding anything at all


----------



## henry-bobo (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Starcraft-cannot load next level*

its working now, what i had to do was right click and instead of going to "properties", just got straight to "run as administrator" and everything works.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Starcraft-cannot load next level*

congrats 
good to hear that it's working for you
if your problem is solved please mark this thread as solved under thread tools


----------

